# Newbie (actor) ?????



## Met (Feb 8, 2005)

UHHHH NO! I don't know where that came from but i will be getting that changed SOON. (Or as soon as someone lets me know where to change that) I am a total roadie/techie and would NEVER WANT to be an actor... lol Just thought I would enlighten you!

Met


----------



## SuperCow (Feb 8, 2005)

Just maje ten posts and you;re a Junior Tech. All the more encouragement for you to comment and ask questions!


----------



## Met (Feb 8, 2005)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH... whew. I was afraid I screwed something up... lol!!! TY

Met


----------



## SuperCow (Feb 8, 2005)

Donl;t worry, it'll all be better soon.


----------



## wemeck (Feb 8, 2005)

Post early, post often.


----------



## avkid (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome by the way.
-the OFFICIAL welcome wagon (part 1 of 2)


----------



## ship (Feb 8, 2005)

Don't worry about titles, I was once a actor, than junior techie also. Stupid titles associated with how much one posts as opposed to their ability. I expect most could care less about what your title is as opposed to what you say. Say enough and it will go away. If nothing else, just start posting randomly in getting up to the next status.


----------



## ship (Feb 8, 2005)

Don't worry about titles, I was once a actor, than junior techie also. Stupid titles associated with how much one posts as opposed to their ability. I expect most could care less about what your title is as opposed to what you say. Say enough and it will go away. If nothing else, just start posting randomly in getting up to the next status.

Way back when when Dave went on vacation for a week and expected to see 40 posts by the time he got back, I just posted 40 things out of my techie notes in both getting me up to another techie grading, and mocking his expectations. Take it in a tongue and cheek type of way.


----------



## Peter (Feb 8, 2005)

hehe, ship: always the troublemaker  

Only three more posts to go! 

I just thought I'd take this opportunity to welcome you to controlbooth.com and say that I hope you learn alot but also post alot to share your ideas about the other questions being asked.

welcome to controlbooth.com!
--The offical welcome wagon (Part 2)


----------

